# Confirmed local station launches



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The following station launches have been confirmed.

*1. SD Mpeg 4 stations launch*

Syracuse, NY
SD Mpeg4 launch
WCNY2 Ch 24-2 (PBS)
WCNY has selected the PBS option of airing two SD channels. The station will be available for ALL Mpeg 4 hardware customers.

Boise, ID
SD Mpeg4 launch
KAID2 Ch 4-2 (PBS)
KAID has selected the PBS option of airing two SD channels. The station will be available for ALL Mpeg 4 hardware customers.

Waco-Temple-Bryan TX
SD Mpeg4 launch
KXXV Ch 25 (ABC)

*2. HD Mpeg 4 stations launch.*

Portland, OR
HD Mpeg4 Station Launch
KPXG Ch 22 (ION)
Mpeg 2 customers will see ION east remap. Mpeg 4 customers will see ION east remap and KPXG HD signal.

Salt Lake City UT
HD Mpeg4 Station Launch
KUCW Ch 30 (CW)

Salt Lake City UT
HD Mpeg4 Station Launch
KUED Ch 7 (PBS)

Wilkes Barre-Scranton PA
HD Mpeg4 Station Launch
WVIA Ch 44 (PBS)

*3. SD Mpeg 2 stations launch.*

Chicago IL
SD Mpeg 2 Station Launch
WCPX Ch 38 (ION)

Dallas TX
SD Mpeg 2 Station Launch
KPXD Ch 68 (ION)

Houston, TX
SD Mpeg 2 Station Launch
KPXB Ch 49 (ION)

Kansas City MO
SD Mpeg 2 Station Launch
KPXE Ch 50 (ION)

Milwaukee WI
SD Mpeg 2 Station Launch
WBME Ch 49 (Ind)

*4. SD Mpeg 2 station removal.*

Houston, TX
Station Mpeg2 Removal
KTBU Ch 55 (IND)
Station will drop. Traffic will place OSD for 2 weeks. OSD not available for SCD1 boxed.

Milwaukee WI
Station Mpeg2 Removal
WPXE Ch 55 (Ind)
ION East remap to replace the channel.

Sacramento, CA
Station Mpeg2 Removal
KSPX Ch 29 (ION)
ION West remap to replace the channel.

*5. SD Mpeg 2 remap signal update*

Los Angeles, CA
Remap Mpeg2 change
ION Ch 30 (ION)
Remap will be replaced with new ION west signal

Phoenix, AZ
Remap Mpeg2 change
ION Ch 51 (ION)
Remap will be replaced with new ION west signal

Portland, OR
Remap Mpeg2 change
ION Ch 23 (ION)
Remap will be replaced with new ION west signal

Salt Lake City UT
Remap Mpeg2 change
ION Ch 16 (ION)
Remap will be replaced with new ION west signal

San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose CA
Remap Mpeg2 change
ION Ch 65 (ION)
Remap will be replaced with new ION west signal

Denver, CO
Remap Mpeg2 change
ION Ch 59 (ION)
Remap will be replaced with new ION west signal

Seattle-Tacoma WA
Remap Mpeg2 change
ION Ch 33 (ION)
Remap will be replaced with new ION west signal


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> *4. SD Mpeg 2 station removal.*
> 
> Houston, TX
> Station Mpeg2 Removal
> ...


This better explains the reasoning for launching the ION west signal for it seems they are freeing up bandwidth by removing alot of local ION station and replacing them with the national feed.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

The SD Mpeg4 launch in Waco Temple Bryan TX on Ch 25 is showing the HD feed but in 480i. Whereas the other Ch25 appears to be showing the SD (mpeg2?) feed.

Would there be a reason why they are getting the HD feed but can only retransmit it on SD? Bandwidth? And if so will they be able to give us an idea when we could expect it to be in HD?

I am not sure which is worse... watching an SD program or watching the HD feed in SD hahaha.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Wilkes Barre-Scranton PA
HD Mpeg4 Station Launch
WVIA Ch 44 (PBS)

Man I was hoping for the CW instead. Come on bring up the CW.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

ION in HD for Portland! 


I still won't watch it....:lol:


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Directv.com shows Orlando WOPX ION ch-56 is HD. Is this true?


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Dang it! When are they ever going to carry the Terre Haute, IN locals... SD or HD?!?!


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> The following station launches have been confirmed.
> 
> *1. SD Mpeg 4 stations launch*
> 
> ...


Why would WCNY choose 2 SD channels instead of their HD channel?


----------



## mrjim (Dec 4, 2006)

Still waiting for the CBS Station in Milwaukee to go HD! Also would be nice to have the PBS Station in HD. Got instead a channel that has almost nothing on it, go figure!


----------



## micky76ag (Feb 18, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Traffic will place OSD for 2 weeks. OSD not available for SCD1 boxed.


Translation?

What is "OSD" and "SCD1 boxed"

Thanks


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm now receiving Ch 3 WPSU State College, PA in 1080i HD according to all my HR's. Previously it has shown as 720p on my HR20-700, but as 480i on my two HR21-200's. No HD programming yet to know for sure.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I'm now receiving Ch 3 WPSU State College, PA in 1080i HD according to all my HR's. Previously it has shown as 720p on my HR20-700, but as 480i on my two HR21-200's. No HD programming yet to know for sure.


I will confirm this when I get home tonight, but I just went to www.directv.com/locals and typed in 16801 and it now has WPSU listed as being in HD!


----------



## Losana (Sep 13, 2006)

I just noticed Cartoon Network west on Channel 297 in SD. It was not there a couple of days ago.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if D will include the local digital subchannels in the local channels offering?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Does anyone know if D will include the local digital subchannels in the local channels offering?


:welcome_s to the forums.
AFAIK,the only way to get the subchannels you are asking about is to use an OTA connection with the DirecTV equipment.
IMO,I don't think DirecTV,or anyone else will include the subchannels,unless they are forced to do so.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

micky76ag said:


> Translation?
> 
> What is "OSD" and "SCD1 boxed"
> 
> Thanks


OSD is On Screen Display. I don't know what SCD1 boxed means.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

R0am3r said:


> Why would WCNY choose 2 SD channels instead of their HD channel?


Higher potential viewership for each channel resulting in higher ad revenues. They must have determined that there is a only very small portion of their viewer base who will choose what to watch based on whether it is in HD or not, so they'd rather present their viewers more options.

This is the also one of the reasons that stations have digital subchannels as opposed to giving all of the bandwidth to the main HD station.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Newshawk said:


> OSD is On Screen Display. I don't know what SCD1 boxed means.


I think that means that the older receivers that get locals in the 800s and 900s wont have a message.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Curtis0620 said:


> Directv.com shows Orlando WOPX ION ch-56 is HD. Is this true?


i just checked my hr21 online guide. ion is listed at channel 57.

where at directv.com are you checking. i just clicked on the locals icon and it still shows ion in sd.


----------



## richardmb (Mar 2, 2006)

How come it's listed twice in Chicago.What twice the fun :nono:


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

paragon said:


> Higher potential viewership for each channel resulting in higher ad revenues.


Really. WCNY is basing its decisions on "ad revenues". Really.

I think an investigation of why a PBS station is basing decisions on "ad revenues" would then be in order, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Losana said:


> I just noticed Cartoon Network west on Channel 297 in SD. It was not there a couple of days ago.


Cartoon Network West has been on for a few months now. It is an SD only channel. Just makes it so that the shows come one when they say they do for us Left Coasters!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Too bad still no more Harrisburg, PA stations aren't planned soon...like WITF (PBS) and WLYH (CW).


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

YKW06 said:


> Really. WCNY is basing its decisions on "ad revenues". Really.
> 
> I think an investigation of why a PBS station is basing decisions on "ad revenues" would then be in order, n'est-ce pas?


Good point. I didn't think of the fact that it is PBS. Maybe DirecTV pays more for 2 SD stations than 1 HD station?


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

Replace "ad revenues" with "membership pledges" for PBS station. Maybe the station thinks by being more of a PBS library by way of its 2 channels reaching more homes, they'll be more relevant to more people, and get more membership pledges.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

rnbmusicfan said:


> Replace "ad revenues" with "membership pledges" for PBS station. Maybe the station thinks by being more of a PBS library by way of its 2 channels reaching more homes, they'll be more relevant to more people, and get more membership pledges.


You may be right about the membership pledge theory because Directv is carrying WCNY channels 24-1 and 24-3. The new sub channel (24-3) broadcasts really, really old movies 24/7. Maybe WCNY attracts a lot of viewers with this sub channel and this is really their strategy? Odd...

Ref: http://www.wcny.org/content/view/189/297/


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

mrjim said:


> Still waiting for the CBS Station in Milwaukee to go HD! Also would be nice to have the PBS Station in HD. Got instead a channel that has almost nothing on it, go figure!


I'm in the same town as you, and I gave up waiting, D* blames CBS 58 & they blame D* for not sending the signal. So I got tired of the BS and mounted an amplified antenna on my deck, and I get CBS-58 in HD as well channels 18 & 24 in HD and a lot of sub channels. I don't get all, but I get plenty more than I had.

I plugged in to my HR20's and added to the guide - SWEET!

Not to mention I get some Chicago locals in HD like channel 32 & 9 that I wanted.

It was worth the $39.00 I spent!


----------



## pjsauter (Jan 6, 2008)

R0am3r said:


> You may be right about the membership pledge theory because Directv is carrying WCNY channels 24-1 and 24-3. The new sub channel (24-3) broadcasts really, really old movies 24/7. Maybe WCNY attracts a lot of viewers with this sub channel and this is really their strategy? Odd...
> 
> Ref: http://www.wcny.org/content/view/189/297/


I e-mailed WCNY back in February, asking when DTV viewers might expect to see WCNY in HD. The response I got back from John Duffy, V.P. of Technology and Operations was :



> It was a programming decision to not have the WCNY HD signal on DIRECTV, since it does not match our programming on the main SD channel. We are providing, on the digital tier, our main programming and our movie channel. In the near future, we will change that to be our HD programming. Thank you


At the time, I thought that meant we'd be getting HD in the "near future," but now I guess what he meant was that they'll be giving us two SD signals in place of 1 HD.

Which kinda sucks, IMHO.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Still waiting for HD locals  Cable and Dish both have our HD locals, but not D*


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Does anyone know if D will include the local digital subchannels in the local channels offering?


Not likely, since they don't have to carry them and there's little demand. A few of them are carried, in cases where one of the "big four" networks is on a subchannel (NBC in Beaumont, TX) or when the primary channel demands that a subchannel be carried as part of its retransmission consent agreement (several small-market MyNetworkTV stations).

Like the other poster said, they're not likely to add any more subchannels unless Congress/FCC makes them.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Still waiting for HD locals  Cable and Dish both have our HD locals, but not D*


Same here in Columbia, SC.

Are we the highest DMA without HD Locals now? We have to be close - lots 
of much smaller markets are getting theirs. You'd think D* would want to 
compete with TWC and E* here who both offer them.


----------

